# April Challenge #2: Show me a flower



## user4 (Apr 15, 2006)

Ok, inspired by the blooming flowers and Iheart MakeupArtCosmetics's latest FOTD, I decided to go ahead and challenge you ladies and gents to make a gorgeous recreation of you fave flowers!!! This should be a colorful one. Have fun my lovelies!!!


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Apr 16, 2006)

stargazer lily










it was the winner of the viet beauty expo, makeup done by me!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Apr 16, 2006)

*collects jaw from ground*
AMAZING!! that is absolutely stunning


----------



## alysia (Apr 16, 2006)

holy crap O____O


----------



## Vicky88 (Apr 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_stargazer lily









it was the winner of the viet beauty expo, makeup done by me!_


----------



## sandyisntcool (Apr 16, 2006)

oh. my. gosh.

THAT IS AMAZING!


----------



## user4 (Apr 16, 2006)

girl, that is amazing!!! and congrat for winning!!! u really deserve it...


----------



## sandyisntcool (Apr 16, 2006)

i hate hate hate how it came out. :[


----------



## Nycutie182 (Apr 16, 2006)

godzillaxahhhh, that is freakin amazing!!

sandyisntcool, you look very pretty!


----------



## asteffey (Apr 17, 2006)

amazing talent here!


----------



## shygirl (Apr 17, 2006)

godzilla...that is VERY stunning! You have such gorgeous skin, too!


----------



## Silvana (Apr 17, 2006)

The first one is definately amazing.

I think it is a model though, not the user, cause it is from her post about winning a competition.


----------



## stacey (Apr 18, 2006)

yea, she stated that at the bottom of her post.

great job godzillah!


----------



## lovelyrose (Apr 18, 2006)

Those stargazer lily pictures are just stunning! You are so talented! Great work!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sandyisntcool* 
_















i hate hate hate how it came out. :[_

 
Hay Girlie I Love It!


----------



## user26 (Apr 23, 2006)

WOW...


----------



## Silvana (Apr 28, 2006)

Dendrobium
my all time favorite flower


----------



## libra14 (Apr 29, 2006)

These are all so beautiful! You girls did very well.


----------



## xcrazybeautiful (Apr 29, 2006)

That is amazing!!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Apr 30, 2006)

*I love African Violets!*





Eyes:  UD PP, Golden Lemon Piggie, Gorgeous Gold, Mystical Mist &  Parfait Amour e/s, Violet Underground e/k

Face: Select Moisturecover NW20, So Ceylon

Lips: Budding


----------



## astronaut (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_stargazer lily










it was the winner of the viet beauty expo, makeup done by me!_

 
.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is absolutely GORGEOUSSSSS!!!!


----------



## offdhook21 (Jul 11, 2006)

Holy Cow Batman! That's amazing!!


----------



## CopperingOne (Dec 14, 2006)

wow thats super impressive


----------



## baby_phat_phat (Dec 14, 2006)

that looks so fantastic...great job


----------



## Caderas (Dec 30, 2006)

wow, i'm so late.  i did this one in june just to have fun.
lilies;;




and with the beautiful flowers!


----------



## cuttygurl (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 

 
_stargazer lily









it was the winner of the viet beauty expo, makeup done by me!_

 
WOOOOOOOW what foundation did you use and what's the shade number? looks wonderfullllllllll


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 18, 2012)

Caderas said:


>


	Amazing!


----------



## monley (Jul 27, 2012)

Theyre very nice looks. Esp Caderas. Looks exactly like the flower xD


----------



## JaMK (Jul 27, 2013)

Love this!!


----------

